# ~My New Summer Harness~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you think it suits me? :mirrorwave:

























What? You are not sure? ...ok, I pose for you darling!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, this is Miya. Love your poses Chanel! That harness is daahhhhhhling my dear. 

ps. My mom wants to know what kinda camera your mom uses?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Chanel, you wook as bwutiful as ever, and I wove your pwetty new harness!!
Wove fwom, 
Daisy May (kisses and licks)






 love it LS! Looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> Hey, this is Miya. Love your poses Chanel! That harness is daahhhhhhling my dear.
> 
> ps. My mom wants to know what kinda camera your mom uses?



haha, the kind that was dropped a million times and only takes pictures of
still models, in bright sunlight only. :lol:  I can't recall the name right
now, I'll check for you. It's a cheap point and shoot, 50$. 


Oh and Miya, thank you for your compliment, Chanel wishes she had a gorgeous sister like you.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Chanel you are lucky you have two handsome brutters. 

That's great for a point and shoot. The pics are crisp!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I love it! It is very beautiful and Chanel looks absolutely fabulous in it
!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute! Chloe has a Park Avenue harness and matching leash on it's way right now! She's jealous that Chanel already has one!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Charlotte~ said:


> Chanel, you wook as bwutiful as ever, and I wove your pwetty new harness!!
> Wove fwom,
> Daisy May (kisses and licks)
> 
> ...




Oh Daisy, thank you beautiful! Lots of kisses to you too, from Chanel, Rocky and Benji! 






teetee said:


> Well Chanel you are lucky you have two handsome brutters.
> 
> That's great for a point and shoot. The pics are crisp!



Aww thank you!

Here it is... a Nikon Coolpix L22
Nikon CoolPix L22 review - Digital Camera - Trusted Reviews


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I love it! It is very beautiful and Chanel looks absolutely fabulous in it
> !



Thanks Amy! I like the colors and pattern, and the flower comes off.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> So cute! Chloe has a Park Avenue harness and matching leash on it's way right now! She's jealous that Chanel already has one!



Chanel already has 3! :coolwink:
haha!
What kind did Chloe get?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

That is adorable! Love the flower... She is sooo cute!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a stunning harness! I should get those for my guys..


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Chanel already has 3! :coolwink:
> haha!
> What kind did Chloe get?


She got the Park Avenue Princess. It's the first one that comes up when you're looking at all the harnesses. It's white and black and has a bow with a pink jewel on it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mary J said:


> That is adorable! Love the flower... She is sooo cute!


Thank you Mary. 
The flower is sold separately, but I thought it would look nice together with the harness.




KittyD said:


> What a stunning harness! I should get those for my guys..



You should! They are more than affordable too. And what I love is that you can
choose the length of your leash. I always take the 8 foot one, I tie it around
my waist while walking so my hands are free. It's a good harness style as long
as your dogs don't pull. If they do pull then Puppia is definitely best imo.




ljwilson said:


> She got the Park Avenue Princess. It's the first one that comes up when you're looking at all the harnesses. It's white and black and has a bow with a pink jewel on it.


Oh yes I know it, I like it too. Very pretty. Good choice.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh yes I know it, I like it too. Very pretty. Good choice.


Do you happen to know if the bow comes off? It wasn't really clear, but I know that at least some of them do.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is so gorgeous! That harness looks great on darling Chanel! Max is about Chanel's size,, would you mind tellig me what size that harness is? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you Mary.
> The flower is sold separately, but I thought it would look nice together with the harness.
> 
> 
> ...


I use these:
Li'l Pals Daisy Step-In Harness : Small Dog Mall, The place to shop for little dogs. Small dog clothing, collars, accessories, toys, grooming, shirts, clothing

I have found they work best for my guys, I wish B would pull!! LMAO I usually have to slow down so he can keep up with me!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> Do you happen to know if the bow comes off? It wasn't really clear, but I know that at least some of them do.


No the bow does not come off on that one, from what I know. 
I have the "Kitty 1" and it came with a bow which does not come off.
The only reason my flower comes off is because it was not part of the
harness to begin with, I bought it separately on the same site.







pupluv168 said:


> She is so gorgeous! That harness looks great on darling Chanel! Max is about Chanel's size,, would you mind tellig me what size that harness is? Thanks in advance!!



Thank you. 

You get to pick the girth size, the style and the closure type.

I always order the same thing... 

*chest size* :15 inches

*style:* Elite adjustable (that way I can make the harness smaller since Chanel's
chest is 14", yet I can also put it on top of a sweater and know it will adjust
accordingly and fit)

*closure*: I always get the buckles, because the maker of the harnesses told
me it was the strongest and most durable out of the three choices.

...and I get the 8 foot leash, but you have a choice of length, or you can
simply not buy a leash at all.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> I use these:
> Li'l Pals Daisy Step-In Harness : Small Dog Mall, The place to shop for little dogs. Small dog clothing, collars, accessories, toys, grooming, shirts, clothing
> 
> I have found they work best for my guys, I wish B would pull!! LMAO I usually have to slow down so he can keep up with me!



VERY cute! I have a similar step-in model in Hip Doggie. LOVE it.

https://hipdoggie.com/products/Leopard-Bone-Step-in-Harness.html


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I love it! Poochie Couture in TMR used to sell those!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Shes beautiful! Is that a park avenue harness?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok it is, sorry I didnt read all the posts hehe


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS-

Thanks so much! His measurements are LITERALLY the same as Chanel's. That's a pretty cool coincidence!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Oh I love it! Poochie Couture in TMR used to sell those!


Believe it or not I have never been to that store.  Shocking...I know. haha




Audreybabypup said:


> Ok it is, sorry I didnt read all the posts hehe


Haha it's alright.  And thank you for your kind words. 




pupluv168 said:


> LS-
> 
> Thanks so much! His measurements are LITERALLY the same as Chanel's. That's a pretty cool coincidence!


You are welcome. If you ever decide to get one, get the "Elite adjustable"
option, that way it can be adjusted on the neck and chest, so you have
a better chance to get the size right. I know Chanel's measurements, yet
depending on the company of clothes or harnesses she wears different
sizes, it can become confusing, lol.  Especially when ordering online, you know?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Believe it or not I have never been to that store.  Shocking...I know. haha


Sadly she closed down, now you can just order from the website.
I guess business was not great.

Prices were inflated anyhow, I bought a dog carrier there for 150.00


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's crazy how much they charge in the little boutiques. I usually 
find better deals online. What carrier was it?(if you don't mind me asking)

And do you know any good Canadian sites for dog stuff?


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

That harness is so so darling I just love love love it and Chanel look absolutely divine in it very ritzy.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Carriers in general are so expensive! Especially the ones that you can hide your dog in. I just bought one for Chloe. The Kwigy Bo Alex one that you have posted about, LS. I'm excited to get it though!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

momofmany said:


> That harness is so so darling I just love love love it and Chanel look absolutely divine in it very ritzy.


She does look like a Miss fancy shmancy, doesn't she?
I'm sure it won't be long until this harness is covered in mud. 
Chanel always finds a way to get not only dirty but unimaginably filthy.





ljwilson said:


> Carriers in general are so expensive! Especially the ones that you can hide your dog in. I just bought one for Chloe. The Kwigy Bo Alex one that you have posted about, LS. I'm excited to get it though!



Oh you are going to love it, it's a great one! For the price you won't find better.
And the pockets are a dream! lol I never bring a purse when I use it, because it
has enough pockets for everything. Which color did you choose?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh you are going to love it, it's a great one! For the price you won't find better.
> And the pockets are a dream! lol I never bring a purse when I use it, because it
> has enough pockets for everything. Which color did you choose?


I got the matte black one. I really liked the gold, but thought black would be better since its more subtle and match more stuff. Yeah everything I looked at that was cheaper had terrible reviews and people said they fell apart or weren't sturdy. I'm really excited about it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Yeah, it's crazy how much they charge in the little boutiques. I usually
> find better deals online. What carrier was it?(if you don't mind me asking)
> 
> And do you know any good Canadian sites for dog stuff?



It was the Chrome Bones Blossom in silver leather. I don't really use it because it's huge! I could fit the two of my dogs in there honestly. ha ha


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww its darling!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My backpack post was making you want to get a backpack, and now your post is making me want to buy a new harness. Funny how that works!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

After seeing this on Chanel, Ive decided I really must get Audrey and Sophia each a Park Avenue harness and matching lead. I was still deciding whether or not to do so but now I can see the quality and look, I really like them. I havent found one on their in pink for Audrey that I just love yet. I read that you can send her any material you want and she will make it. I'm considering that as an option. Oh the decisions!
Chanel really looks good in that color and pretty flower


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I know girls!  Many of the Chi products mentioned on this site are so 
freaking tempting! I try hard to not overdo it, but it's not easy,lol. 
There are just too many cute things for Chis nowadays.



...oh and I think this one will be really cute on Audrey 

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Gabby!


...here's a good one for Odie :coolwink:

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Alistar!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I like this one a lot too. Hubby thought the bow on it was so ugly, but it grew on
him and now on our walks he won't stop staying how cute it looks, haha, crazy man! :lol:
As for me, give me anything in leopard print and I'm in heaven!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That was is cute. So far I like this one best for Audrey. Its butterflies Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Francy 2!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

And maybe this one for Sophia Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Patty 2!
Sophia is light Tan smooth coat and 2 pounds smaller than Audrey


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh LS they have the pink dotted one with a bow too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> That was is cute. So far I like this one best for Audrey. Its butterflies Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Francy 2!



Funny, I just thought of the same one for Audrey but the version without the
bow. But then I remembered you said "pink", so I posted my second favorite for
her. Great minds think alike! LOL


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I like this one a lot too. Hubby thought the bow on it was so ugly, but it grew on
> him and now on our walks he won't stop staying how cute it looks, haha, crazy man! :lol:
> As for me, give me anything in leopard print and I'm in heaven!


Very cute! I like the bows on them


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> Oh LS they have the pink dotted one with a bow too!



You like the bows a lot don't you? haha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

bahaha we just posted at the same time about the BOWS! LOL :lol:


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh I know girls!  Many of the Chi products mentioned on this site are so
> freaking tempting! I try hard to not overdo it, but it's not easy,lol.
> There are just too many cute things


I know! I got Chloe the carrier, harness, and lead today. My boyfriend said Chloe is the only one who gets anything new around here! Haha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> I know! I got Chloe the carrier, harness, and lead today. My boyfriend said Chloe is the only one who gets anything new around here! Haha



Be careful girl! They grow up so fast, and then you are left with all this tiny
puppy sized stuff wondering what to do with it....so you get another puppy! :lol:

...it's true! 

Seriously though, try to buy things for her to grow into instead of things that
only fit now, because they grow oh so fast. I remember ordering some hoodies
online for Chanel when she was little, by the time they arrived she was already
too big for them, lol.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Be careful girl! They grow up so fast, and then you are left with all this tiny
> puppy sized stuff wondering what to do with it....so you get another puppy! :lol:
> 
> ...it's true!
> ...


So true! I went ahead and got the bigger carrier just in case. And I got the adjustable harness. So hopefully it will grow with her a little. I had to get one though because I had a tiny tiny one that she's growing out of! We're going to a puppy class and I absolutely couldn't find one that will fit her at any stores I've been too. She's between the tiny ferret size and the adult sizes. It's very frustrating.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lindsay what kind of harness did you get? You got me curious now.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> As for me, give me anything in leopard print and I'm in heaven!


You and me both lady!! I LOVE animal print! I'm mostly nuts for leopard though.



~LS~ said:


> I remember ordering some hoodies
> online for Chanel when she was little, by the time they arrived she was already
> too big for them, lol.



Oh!! is it time for Chanel to have a "yard sale" in the classifieds section? to you know.. sell of some of her lovely attire that is too small? 

Mimi will be closely watching just in case!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Oh!! is it time for Chanel to have a "yard sale" in the classifieds section? to you know.. sell of some of her lovely attire that is too small?
> 
> Mimi will be closely watching just in case!



Oh my goodness woman, you are right! I don't know how I never thought of
that. Great idea. I'm a pretty organized chick, I have all of the barely worn or
even brand new tiny stuff all in one place. All there is left to do is post some
pics. I'll write a little reminder to myself and do it as soon as I can.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay!

Mimi has told me to warn you however, we like anything that sparkles, has leopard print, has ears! or is Hello Kitty!

Pssst.. pink is her most favorite colour 

:foxes_207::foxes_207:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't have any Hello Kitty. My stuff is mostly from Pet Edge, Monkey Daze or Hip Doggie.(from what I remember)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know HK is hard to find, that's why we have our HK dog dealer .. Elaine! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know I love anything and everything Hello Kitty, even the kids stuff, lol.  
In case you didn't know, I'm a big baby, haha. I never had any Hello Kitty dog
clothes, so I'm looking forward to Chanel's little pajamas from Elaine.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...I better go to bed before I reveal any more embarrassing secrets...like my stuffed toys obsession... oops I said too much! hahaha :lol: 

Seriously I'm off to bed, have to get up in 2 hours.

Good night!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Same here! & I have a great excuse I have kids :lol:
I have found you can get some cute things on ebay actually they all seem to come from China, and the shipping times are annoying but the deals are awesome.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> bahaha we just posted at the same time about the BOWS! LOL :lol:


I do, I totally love the bows  Audrey is just so girly in her actions the way she prances and lays with her paws crossed, she must have a bow. Sophia is more adult, mature, but so sweet she too needs a bow haha. And well I don't exactly put bows on my sharpei so I like putting girly things on the little girls as long as its comfortable and they can still runn around in them. Right now they have cat harnesses from petsmart that are simple nylon.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys are too funny! My dogs have their own bedroom and they are all girls so I put shelves and put my american girl doll, strawberry shortcake collention, and stuffed animals up there. I'm um decorating for the dogs, ya.... that's it!  and yes I know I'm crazy.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Lindsay what kind of harness did you get? You got me curious now.


Her park avenue one? It's the elite adjustable with the side release buckle. Or did you mean the small ones she's about to grow out of? I can't even remember what it was. It was something I picked up at the pet store called pet supplies plus that's specifically for tiny puppies.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

V ery nice, love the color and the flower! She looks great in it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SUCH a pretty color and pattern choice for her with her beautiful coloring! You know my girls and I are also Park Avenue fans!

You are right about the custom sizing. Great for little dogs of all sizes. Eden takes 11" in the chest. She happens not to be broad enough for most other harnesses and gets a leg caught while walking. Not in these!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Stunning! It totally suits you!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I love the harness! the pattern really pops on her and what a perfect dainty pose lol. So much personality in such a lil girl!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments ladies! 
It wasn't easy to pick one, there are a few really cute ones to choose from.
The quality is good too. They are light, perfect for summer. I've always been
happy with them. We don't have any place for the dogs to run off leash, except
the closed down race track but that is a temporary thing, so since we walk
mostly on-leash I like having long leads, and at Park Avenue you can choose 
a really long one, which is just so great. I don't even buy any other brands of
harnesses other than theirs and Puppia. I'm not sure if the Park Avenue ones
would survive the washing machine, I always wash them by hand just in case.
But they are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

When you order the Park Avenue harnesses and Leads, how long before you receive them in the mail?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> When you order the Park Avenue harnesses and Leads, how long before you receive them in the mail?



I'm in Canada, and she is in the US(Ohio I think), it takes about 8-9 working days. So you should get it much faster.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh that's not long at all! Not that I mind waiting, I'm waiting on audreys carrier and sophias collar both right now. I will get each chi a harness and leash soon from Park Avenue.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, spoiled girls you have! They are lucky, that's a lot of nice gifts from mom. 


What kind of collar did you get?(sorry if I asked before, I'm suuuuuuper tired) :sleepy2:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I ordered it off of etsy, its from a serller called RGPheasant. She hand makes them, its blue with a floral print and a vintage colored buckle. I had bought bought my girls little bling colors with their names on them but sophia is just too small for it, it looks bulky on her neck. This new one that I just ordered from etsy is only 3/8" wide and its feminine. And it was only $12


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Chanel you look very pretty in your new summer harness, I love the pretty flower.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> I ordered it off of etsy, its from a serller called RGPheasant. She hand makes them, its blue with a floral print and a vintage colored buckle. I had bought bought my girls little bling colors with their names on them but sophia is just too small for it, it looks bulky on her neck. This new one that I just ordered from etsy is only 3/8" wide and its feminine. And it was only $12



Oh I love Etsy. I love handmade items, and knowing that I'm supporting the
small businesses. I checked out this seller's store, her collars are really cute.
I like the little charms she adds onto the collars. 





LBChi said:


> Chanel you look very pretty in your new summer harness, I love the pretty flower.


Aww thank you so much. How are your pups doing? How are you?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

The upups are doing ok, they love this heat! We had like 8 inches of rain in the last 3 days and today it is hot! They are out exploring and I am on the deck watching them ans my husband put the pond filters in. 
I am hanging in there, some days Re tougher than others though. 
How are you? I love your new avatar, I have to change mine too, someday......


----------

